# Grandmother Sproule's Knit Edgings



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

My Grandmother ~ Millicent Amelia Jane Montague Sproule

I found these patterns among my Grandmother's belongings which my Mom left to me when she passed on in 1999. Grandmother passed in 1959. They were written in her lovely, handwriting. Just re-unearthed them today so wanted to pass them on.

*Pattern #1:*
Starting at short end, cast on 6 st and knit across.
1st row: K2, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 (7st)
2nd & all even rows: P across
3rd row: K2, YO, K2 tog, YO, K3 (8 st)
5th row: K2, YO, K2 tog, YO, K4 (9 st)
7th row: K2, YO, K2 tog, YO, K5 (10 st)
9th row: K2, YO, K2 tog, K3, K2 tog, K1 (9 st)
11th row: K2, YO, K2 tog, K2, K2 tog, K1 (8 st)
13th row: K2, YO, K2 tog, K1, K2 tog, K1 (7st)
14th row: P across
Rows 3 thru 14 are one pattern, work in pattern for desired length.
===============================
*Pattern #2:*
Starting at end,, cast on 11 st and knit across.
1st row: K3, (YO, K 2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (12 st)
2nd and all even rows: P across
3rd row: K4, (YO, K2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (13 st)
5th row: K5, (YO, K2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (14 st)
7th row: K6, (YO, K2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (15 st)
9th row: K7, (YO, K2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (16 st)
11th row: K8, (YO, K2 tog) 3 times, YO, K2 (17 st)
13th row: K6, K2 tog, (YO, K2 tog) 4 times, K1 (16 st)
15th row: K5, K2 tog, (YO, K2 tog) 4 times, K1 (15 st)
17th row: K4, K2 tog, (YO, K2 tog) 4 times, K1 (14 st)
19th row: K3, K2 tog, (YO, K2 tog) 4 times, K1 (13 st)
21st row: K2, K2 tog, (YO, K2 tog) 4 times, K1 (12 st)
22nd row: P across

Rows 3 through 22 constitute one pattern. 
===============================
*Pattern #3:*
Starting at end, cast on 15 st and K across.
1st row: Sl 1, K1, K2 tog, YO, K2, YO, K2 tog, K2, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, K1 (14 st)
2nd row and all even rows, Knit across
3rd row: Sl 1, K2, YO, K2 tog, K4, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, K1 (13 st)
5th row: Sl 1, K3, YO, K2 tog, K2, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, K1 (12 st)
7th row: Sl 1, K4, YO, (K2 tog) twice, YO, K2 tog, K1 (11 st)
9th row: Sl 1, K3, K2 tog, YO, K2, YO, K2 tog, incr in last st (12 st)
11th row: Sl 1, K2, K2 tog, YO, K4, YO, K2 tog, incr in last st (13 st)
13th row: Sl 1, K1, K2 tog, YO, K2, YO, K2 tog, K2, YO, K2 tog, incr in last st (14 st)
14th row: Knit across.

Rows 3 through 14 complete one pattern.

I have no idea where Grandmother got these, or if they're her own 'creation' or 'adaptation' of something published. They are all straight edgings. I know I had some samples of #1 & #2 around somewhere, but, that was literally ages ago, and I don't even know if I kept them or not. If I did, they're probably in one of those darned boxes/tubs in the garage.

Will try to get at least one of them done soon-ish.

~ Marge ~


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Marge, Thank you so much for those patterns! It's late, but I've got to cast one on and look at it. (I'me 
in NV too, Las Vegas) Thanks again, Anne- lizziebe


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! I'm saving these instructions. I have a number of pieces of handiwork from my mother and my husbands mother and grandmother and I cherish them. But I have none of the patterns, so I'm happy to have yours.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for those patterns. Have book marked them for use later on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. What a nice thing to have found!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you, MKDesigner! What a thoughtful thing to do. Many people will benefit from your grandmother's labor all those years ago. How lovely! And, thank you, Jessica-Jean for the transcription!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Thanks for the instructions, MK. I can't wait to give one or all of these a try. Might even have a go with them in crochet cotton and on really skinny needles. I'd love to compare them to crocheted ones. Sometimes an item just "calls" for a skinny knitted edging!

Thanks to you, too, J-J. You've made it much easier for me to "file" away with all my other goodies on my jump drive.

...gloria


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing and thank you Jessica-Jean for the nice printout.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you MKDesigner for sharing your grandmother's patterns.

Thank you JJ, what would we do without you. You make our knitting life so much easier :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> ... Thank you JJ, what would we do without you. You make our knitting life so much easier ...


I am an enabler. If I've got a gazillion patterns; everyone else needs to have as many too!

You're welcome!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Oh, thank you so much, Jessica-Jean! That'll save a lot of folks time. 

Marge


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns Marge. Lovely for you to have them hand written by your Grandmother


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing with us


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

How lovely that you have this reminder of your grandmother! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the download link, I was wondering how I was going to save it.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks you for sharing, And thank you Jessica-Jean.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks you for sharing, And thank you Jessica-Jean.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you, the patterns seem easy but I am not sure how to do them. I can read the patterns no problem but are they added on to an item after the project is done or knitted and then attached to the item? I would love to see a sample of them knitted if anyone try's them. Thank you for your g-mother's patterns and also a ty to you JJ


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is true serendipity! I have been searching the internet for edging stitches since monday. And now I found this thoughtful gift here on KP.
Thank you so much for sharing your grandmother's patterns. I have already sampled all three and they are lovely!!
Heartfelt thanks, hugs,
Hannet &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you both!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Many thanks to both of you. MK and her grandmother for the patterns and JJ for the download.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing a family pattern. Thanks Jessica-Jean for making it easier to print and save.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you MKDesigner for sharing your grandmother's patterns.
> 
> Thank you JJ, what would we do without you. You make our knitting life so much easier :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto with Patsy Ruth and all the others.


----------



## nanamessick (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Jessica Jean, thank you so much for the Word document. Your tech expertise amazes me and helps make up for my tech inadequacies!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, Marge, for sharing, and thank you, Jessica-Jean for making the patterns so easy to save!


----------



## mswarped (Jan 22, 2014)

To those of you who "had" to knit these up please post pics as you go along. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see pics of these


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean, you are, truly, a kind person.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Thank you, MKDesigner! What a thoughtful thing to do. Many people will benefit from your grandmother's labor all those years ago. How lovely! And, thank you, Jessica-Jean for the transcription!


I second this! Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> My Grandmother ~ Millicent Amelia Jane Montague Sproule
> 
> I found these patterns among my Grandmother's belongings which my Mom left to me when she passed on in 1999. Grandmother passed in 1959. They were written in her lovely, handwriting. Just re-unearthed them today so wanted to pass them on.
> 
> ...


For us new or beginner knitters what are knit edgings and how are they used? I know what an "edging" is, but don't know how to use something like this. Thanks!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. I am having a brain freeze. I have read these and am grateful for the original post (lucky lady to have something in Grandmother's original handwriting. My grandparents couldn't write) and for Jessica-Jean's conversion to PDF to save. But I too wonder is this something you attach to an already finished project like a blanket or shawl or what? Maybe I just need that second cup of tea! Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your Grandmother's patterns and thank you Jessica-Jean for transcription.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is the .pdf from Jessica-Jean's MSWord doc transcription.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much! I feel like I've been given something special.

And thank you, Jessica-Jean for making it easy to print it out!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So kind of you to share, thank you


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you soooooooo much for these vintage edging patterns. Am sure I will be using them in the very near future for one of three Christmas present blankets I am working on. Love this forum where we can share like this.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Jessica Jean for the download. Phyllis


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:



> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Thank you MK and thank you Jessica Jean for putting it in a document. I love some of the old patterns they were so lovely and need to be passed on and on lest we lose them forever.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jberg said:


> ... But I too wonder is this something you attach to an already finished project like a blanket or shawl or what? ...





baileysmom said:


> For us new or beginner knitters what are knit edgings and how are they used? I know what an "edging" is, but don't know how to use something like this.





nanad said:


> Thank you, the patterns seem easy but I am not sure how to do them. I can read the patterns no problem but are they added on to an item after the project is done or knitted and then attached to the item? ...


It's knitter's choice! If you want, you can knit them separately and sew them onto whatever you want. If you have a completed item - shawl, afghan, kerchief, etc. - you can attach as you go by working the last stitch (on the straight edge, of course) together with a stitch from the edge of the item.

I haven't yet done an edging and sewn it to anything, but that's just me. I'm no fan of sewing anything. What I _have_ done - twice so far - is knit up an edging that I liked and pick up stitches along its straight edge to work a bottom-up shawl and the second one (still on the needles) is an afghan.

For an example of a knitted on after the fact edging, have a look at the Truly Tasha's Shawl. It was my first encounter with knitting an edging to an already knitted item. My second was the Trinity Stitch Shawl. Since doing those two shawls, I've added those edgings to several other projects. You can see a two of them at:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-and-not-colour-blocks-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/blanket-poncho


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Thanks for doing this! I was going to do the same but you saved me the time and effort!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

What a nice thing to do! Thank you so much for sharing your grandmother's "present" with us. And thanks for the MSWord doc, JJ. Now, off to knit up a sample...


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for posting your Grandmothers knit edgings patterns. It's alway so nice to find a long lost patterns from a loved one. And thank you to those who have put them in download files for our convenience. It's very much appreciated.
Rhonda


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Did I miss the needle size?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks again to Jessica-Jean for explaining what this is used for. Definitely a "save" posting. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you both for all the interesting info. Have wanted to try knit edgings for a while now.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Thank you Jessica Jean for puting these edgings into word for all of us.

:thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Marge, Thank you very much for sharing your grandmother's edging patterns. They are a treasure. :thumbup:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you MK, thank you JJ. Thank you, thank you!! Oh, goody! Something new to try. <this afghan will never be done>


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Marge, thank you for sharing your family heirloom patterns with us! I will be saving these patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Woefkins said:


> This is true serendipity! I have been searching the internet for edging stitches since monday. And now I found this thoughtful gift here on KP.
> Thank you so much for sharing your grandmother's patterns. I have already sampled all three and they are lovely!!
> Heartfelt thanks, hugs,
> Hannet 😃😃😃


Hi Hannet,
Glad you like them. Would you be willing to share a pic of your samples? I simply do not have the time right now to do it.

Marge


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for the instructions, MK. I can't wait to give one or all of these a try. Might even have a go with them in crochet cotton and on really skinny needles. I'd love to compare them to crocheted ones. Sometimes an item just "calls" for a skinny knitted edging! ...gloria


My grandmother (born 1878) used to knit lace for petticoats, etc, using broom straws for needles.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW... what a keep sake... thank you for blessing us all with them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Did I miss the needle size?


You didn't miss anything. 
No needle size was given. 
No thread or yarn was specified. 
These are edgings you can add to whatever you want with whichever combination of needle size and thread or yarn size most pleases you, the maker.

I other years, knitted or crocheted edgings were simply tacked along the front edges of kitchen cupboard shelves. I've never done it, but the thought has crossed my mind. However, since the shelves themselves are composite (LDF), tacks wouldn't hold for long. I _could_ make an edging and sew <<shudder>> it to a piece of an old sheet; place the sheet to become the shelf-liner, and have the edging hanging down in front of the shelf-edge. Worth considering ... I have a ton of crochet cotton that would suit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, MKDesigner and Jessica-Jean. I can always use your enabling to enrich my life :~).


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

A big THANKK YOU and a big HUG GOES TO MKDesigner and Jessica Jean for the edging patterns! I am using a new computer with Windows8 and worried that I would get messed up trying to download this -- but!!-- it downloaded perfect and I even got reassurance that the document was in a protected place so not to worry about getting a virus! What a nice add on from Word 2013!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. Thank you Jessica-Jean for the PDF &#128158;


----------



## Ceal (Jul 25, 2012)

A big thank you for sharing something so special... Jessica-Jean.. You are a living angel.. So kind .. You are always there for all of us...


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> Hi Hannet,
> Glad you like them. Would you be willing to share a pic of your samples? I simply do not have the time right now to do it.
> 
> Marge


Here is a piccie of all three, unblocked. Appologies for the poor quality, but it is nearly 1.30 in the morning and I was on my way to bed. Will re do them tomorrow. 
From the top:#1, then #2 and #3 at the bottom.
Thanks again.
Hannet


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Woefkins said:


> Here is a piccie of all three, unblocked. Appologies for the poor quality, but it is nearly 1.30 in the morning and I was on my way to bed. Will re do them tomorrow.
> From the top:#1, then #2 and #3 at the bottom.
> Thanks again.
> Hannet


Gorgeous, thank you for making the edgings so we can see them. I will definitely be using them 💞


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How pretty they are!!! Thank you all who have worked to make these heirloom patterns available to all of us.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Woefkins said:


> Here is a piccie of all three, unblocked. Appologies for the poor quality, but it is nearly 1.30 in the morning and I was on my way to bed. Will re do them tomorrow.
> From the top:#1, then #2 and #3 at the bottom.
> Thanks again.
> Hannet


======================

THANK YOU !!! I started to knit them up and got side-tracked doing errands for my Mom (she just turned 90 years old Sep 5th). [sigh] there's sometimes just not enough time in the day; so we pick what's most important. And I'm so greatful to still have both my parents (Dad turned 94 years old May 21st) that they absolutely trump anything else going on!

Anyway, it's really great to be able to see what they look like! - Jan


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank-you, Marge, for sharing the patterns. It's lovely to think they aren't lost. I shall incorporate them into something.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Oh, Marge, what a wonderful gift. They are beautiful.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Oh, Marge, what a wonderful gift. They are beautiful.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Jessica Jean you are so thoughtful!!! Thank you... I am thrilled with the edgings patterns ...



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

And the same from me. Thank you ... they are gorgeous!!



RosD said:


> Gorgeous, thank you for making the edgings so we can see them. I will definitely be using them 💞


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh Marge, what a treasure!!! My aunt made some beautiful things and I have a couple of her pieces but no patterns. Thank you!!! Can't wait to make some!!



MKDesigner said:


> My Grandmother ~ Millicent Amelia Jane Montague Sproule
> 
> I found these patterns among my Grandmother's belongings which my Mom left to me when she passed on in 1999. Grandmother passed in 1959. They were written in her lovely, handwriting. Just re-unearthed them today so wanted to pass them on.
> 
> ...


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you so much for your grandmothers edgings.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful edge pattern that your grand-mother wrote up. I know she is looking down with a smile just knowing that her gran-daughter has shared them with all us knitters. What a wonderful present you have received written by her. Jessica Jean you have come through for us again, what would we do without you, so many of us have enjoyed the wisdom that you have bestowed on us. Thank you-nanad


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. What a heirloom for you to have.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> For us new or beginner knitters what are knit edgings and how are they used? I know what an "edging" is, but don't know how to use something like this. Thanks!


Um, I don't really know but I'd probably make it the first few rows of an article I was making - bottom of jacket or something for a baby or ones-self, etc. But I suppose you could also knit it separately to make an edging for a shawl or an Afghan and then sew it on. I suspect the possibilities are limited by the article you want to use it for, and your imagination.


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Jessica a Jean, you never cease to amaze me....it went right to my Evernote...so easy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Woefkins said:


> Here is a piccie of all three, unblocked. Appologies for the poor quality, but it is nearly 1.30 in the morning and I was on my way to bed. Will re do them tomorrow.
> From the top:#1, then #2 and #3 at the bottom.
> Thanks again.
> Hannet


No apologies necessary!
Thank you so much for going to the trouble of knitting them up and posting them here!! :thumbup:

In return, I've added them (and my notes) to the patterns here:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No apologies necessary!
> Thank you so much for going to the trouble of knitting them up and posting them here!! :thumbup:
> 
> In return, I've added them (and my notes) to the patterns here:


Thank you so much Jessica-Jean 💞


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, you are the best! Thank you for the lovely pdf.file. 
And thanks to Marge for sharing her heirloom patterns.
Hannet


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Jessica Jean, I do remember my Memere making lace for pillowcase trims, but I think she crocheted it. Your idea for edging attached to sheeting might work. It would look beautiful with glass door cabinets.


----------



## roelairn (Mar 10, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Jessica Jean you are awesome. Thank you. Can't wait to try them..
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

roelairn said:


> Jessica Jean you are awesome. Thank you. Can't wait to try them..
> :thumbup: :lol:


Thanks! I added a revised version with photos at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289241-6.html#6129572


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Thank you for sharing and thank you Jessica-Jean for the nice printout.


I wish to second that comment as well. Thank you to both ladies for doing this. :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Woefkins said:


> Here is a piccie of all three, unblocked. Appologies for the poor quality, but it is nearly 1.30 in the morning and I was on my way to bed. Will re do them tomorrow.
> From the top:#1, then #2 and #3 at the bottom.
> Thanks again.
> Hannet


Oh, Hannet! How wonderful of you to do this. I recognize #2 from some deep seeded memory. I think, maybe pillow-slips?? Will have to keep that one in mind next time I get into one of the cedar chests.

Marge


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, Marge. I love that you have things from your grandmother to treasure. I don't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Thank you, Marge. I love that you have things from your grandmother to treasure. I don't.


But you _do_! Have a look in the mirror; that person looking back at you owes one quarter of the genes that make her look the way she does to each of her grandparents. It's nice to have something more tangible, but we _all_ have that much.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But you _do_! Have a look in the mirror; that person looking back at you owes one quarter of the genes that make her look the way she does to each of her grandparents. It's nice to have something more tangible, but we _all_ have that much.


Hi JJ. I look nothing at all like my tiny Nan. I am my mother. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Hi JJ. I look nothing at all like my tiny Nan. I am my mother. Thanks for the thought.


I never said there was any resemblance. I said that she contributed one-quarter of who and what you *are*. If you have children, one or more of them may look more like her than you - but _looks_ ain't everything.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No apologies necessary!
> Thank you so much for going to the trouble of knitting them up and posting them here!! :thumbup:
> 
> In return, I've added them (and my notes) to the patterns here:


Thank you so much for your kindness. Very appreciated.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But you _do_! Have a look in the mirror; that person looking back at you owes one quarter of the genes that make her look the way she does to each of her grandparents. It's nice to have something more tangible, but we _all_ have that much.


That is so true. And something wonderful for all of us to think about. I have often wished I had something tangible from my Nana who died many years ago. She used to crochet those beautiful white lace tablecloths. Now, I will see myself in the mirror differently. Thank you.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never said there was any resemblance. I said that she contributed one-quarter of who and what you *are*. If you have children, one or more of them may look more like her than you - but _looks_ ain't everything.


Thanks,JJ, you could have cheered me up a bit with your advice.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

So glad everyone is enjoying these knit trims.  Warms my heart. And I am so indebted to Jessica Jean for putting it, along with pictures and her notes into one format for all to enjoy.
Marge


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> So glad everyone is enjoying these knit trims.  Warms my heart. And I am so indebted to Jessica Jean for putting it, along with pictures and her notes into one format for all to enjoy.
> Marge


No indebtedness necessary! After all, without you having found and posted your grandmother's notes, we'd never have had them in the first place. Thanks go to _you_!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the edgings and even bought a book on edgings by Wesley Stanfield. The problem is that what I want more of, are patterns for the borders that are part of the shawl, not sewn or added later... OK... if they are added later, I want to learn how to add them... when they are not sewed in but knitted in but in the opposite direction of the body of the shawl. I need help, please... and thanks in advance. Is there a thread here on KP where I can look?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm back. Went to Search, found borders, and guess what... Truly Tasha's Border one of Jessica Jean's favorites came up. I remembered it from a few months ago, but not sure if I had downloaded it or what... So, I am giving it a try!!!
Thanks Jessica Jean...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have one question about the beautiful knit edgings. What to do at the corners...do you plan ahead to finish at each corner and begin a new cast on at the next edge or do you ease around the corners?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I have one question about the beautiful knit edgings. What to do at the corners...do you plan ahead to finish at each corner and begin a new cast on at the next edge or do you ease around the corners?


*You* are the knitter. It's your choice. 
Personally, on narrow-ish edgings (Truly Tasha's Shawl) I ease it; i.e. I work two or more rows in each edge stitch of the shawl just before, during, and after the corner. On really wide edgings, I sometimes start over and fill in with a plain mitered square. You can see examples at: 
Eased:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/truly-tashas-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/trinity-stitch-shawl

Begun again and filled in with mitred square:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/slip-stitch-sampler-throw

Begun again and _partially_ filled in with mitred square:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/blanket-poncho


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Jessica-Jean.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone knitted these? I saved the pattern but am dying to see what they look like knitted up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

donna873 said:


> Has anyone knitted these? I saved the pattern but am dying to see what they look like knitted up.


Don't die!! Instead, pick up needles and yarn/thread and knit up a swatch or two for yourself! Then you'll be able to see what they look like knitted up.


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> My Grandmother ~ Millicent Amelia Jane Montague Sproule
> 
> I found these patterns among my Grandmother's belongings which my Mom left to me when she passed on in 1999. Grandmother passed in 1959. They were written in her lovely, handwriting. Just re-unearthed them today so wanted to pass them on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these instructions. Do you have a picture of the edgings knitted up?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nannylez said:


> Thank you for these instructions. Do you have a picture of the edgings knitted up?


The first edging is all of 6 stitches by 14 rows; the second 11 by 22; the third 15 by 14. Why not knit them up a repeat or two? Then you'll know what they look like.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for transcribing your grandmother's lovely penmanship for us! I've taken the liberty of putting your post into a Word.docx attached here.


Thank you Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for all the instructions.......so much to knit, so little time!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Nannylez and thank you Jessica Jean!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A Great Big Big Apple Thanks to Grandmother, Marge, and Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Mar1e (Mar 31, 2015)

You know what, I am so grateful for you sharing these patterns from your Grandmothers belongings, this means so much even though she is not my Grandma.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Marge and thank you Jessica Jean.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Marge and thanks J.J for the quick download xx


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

You have brought tears to my eyes! I am going to use some of these edgings for my chemo hats and scarflets, blankies, etc. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing these with us, we are so priviledged!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you so much to all who contributed to this great thread.


----------

